# Visiting a friend



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2009)

Last weekend I visited a friend of mine. I helped him with moving his snakeroom to another room and I also took some pictures I wanted to share with you guys 

Most of the animals are exotics for you guys so that is why I posted this topic here 

_Naja atra_:

















_Crotalus mitchellii pyrrhus_:






_Naja samarensis_:











_Hemachatus haemachatus_:






_Dendroaspis jamesoni kaimosae_:






_Dendroaspis viridis_:











_Notechis scutatus_:


























_Pseudechis porphyriacus_:


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 11, 2009)

A very impressive collection of ven.s. Thanks for sharing


----------



## melgalea (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing, i love exotic vens. awesome. cheers
mel


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely photography there Stefan and great looking specimens


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice collection, my favourite would have to be the Green Mamba, they are awsome! (but deadly...)


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 11, 2009)

and that is why I one day want to own a RBBS!!! even amongst those lovely exotics I thought it was the most beautiful....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the Jamesons Mamba.. great collection. How much do the aussies go for OS? Many people breeding them?


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

*surprised to see a porphyriacus over there.
*


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks all!

The Aussies are expensive over here... I don't know how much this guy paid for them. But Tigers are offered for 2500 AUD, Colletts snakes are offered for 1200 AUD and the RBBS I have no idea... Probably something like the Colletts snakes...

More common Aussie Elapids in Europe are Coastal and Inland Taipans...


----------



## webcol (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome photo's, awesome snakes to!


----------



## ravan (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome! loving the _Crotalus mitchellii pyrrhus_.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

woah good to see our aussie pseudechis are fetching some nice prices... however last season some colleti went for $900 back here at home.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 11, 2009)

Loving the red belly pics, great work Stefan!!


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome photos and snakes, I love exotic vens buts its also great to see some of our aussies in there. The enclosure set ups look unreal too, would be nice to see some full enclosure pictures


----------



## Col J (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful animals & photography. Thanks for posting.

Col J.


----------



## Troyster (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats quite a collection your friend has,thanks for posting them for us all to enjoy.
By the way they are some quality photos also,weel done good job.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Aug 11, 2009)

Up to $900 for a Collets in Aus. and $1200 for one on the other side of the world. Anyone else see a ethical dilema here? LONG LIVE CAPITALISM!!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 11, 2009)

You friend is a very lucky man, some lovely snakes there.


----------



## anntay (Aug 11, 2009)

great close up pic's


----------



## Davey (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice snakes and nice pics!

Love the look of venomous snakes.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

nice collection your friend has, thanks for sharing
cheers HK.


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely beatuiful snakes and awesome pics! Thanks for posting them


----------

